# Aiden vom HausDaka at 32 months



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I caught him in a natural stack during our walk today. Maybe I could get a critique out of it? He seems to have started to fill out much more in the last few months.










And another from a weekish ago that shows off his handsome face.


----------



## Fico (Mar 5, 2012)

I like his top line! Although I'd like a bit more pigmentation! Regardless, I'm still learning so my opinión may not be a very good one!!! . Still nice dog!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I know nothing,  but had to say his face is so masculine!! Love it.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know how to write a proper critique, nor I'm any expert, so I'll mention what comes to my mind: 

I'd like a better pigment, specially on the face and lips could be tighter. Beside that I find him very correct and moderated and I love his topline.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very nice tho I also would like to see more pigment in coloring, but other than that, I'd take him)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Catu said:


> I don't know how to write a proper critique, nor I'm any expert, so I'll mention what comes to my mind:
> 
> I'd like a better pigment, specially on the face and lips could be tighter. Beside that I find him very correct and moderated and I love his topline.


Same for me.
Nice looking boy.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody! It seems like he went through some strange stage where is topline was almost "choppy" looking, and it totally corrected itself...so strange. And as a puppy, he help on to much more black pigment that seems to have faded with age  People always say that he's "cute" for a GSD because his face is so light, lol.


----------

